# Flow NX2 digging into back of boots



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Is this your first set of Flow's or have you had them in the past? They do take some tweaking when getting them setup and then usually a bit more tweaking once you get out on the mountain with them to get them dialed in. Once you get them adjusted correctly you should only have to make minor adjustments with the strap ratchets as they break in a bit. The high back has - for lack of a better explanation - a front and a rear position that is used to center your boot on the binding. I'm guessing that the high back needs to be moved back to relieve pressure on your boot. You can see the adjustment starting at the 1:10 mark on the following video: 

FLOW Snowboarding | Video

Be sure to have a *#3* Phillips head screw driver - the screws are loc-tited in and are a bitch to get out. 

The video does a nice job of explaining the full setup on a pair of Flow bindings so you may want to watch the whole thing if this is your first pair of NX2's. 

There are others here that are better with the technical side of the Flow adjustment and I'm sure they'll check in if there are other things to look at.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

since you had Flows before you know how to adjust them. With that said, not all boots fit well in them. So your old boot may just not fit the best. I'm not sure what year your old ones were, nor do I know the dimensions of Flows but it is possible the newer ones have a narrower heel cup. 

My suggestion if you haven't set them up in many years on the newer design follow the vid from PalmerFreak. 

More to my point, back off the nose cap 1 or 2 clicks. then try to get into them. Plus remember Flows aren't pulled down so tight that you could launch to the moon without them coming off. A common error by many users new & old. 

Maybe snap a little vid of boot working in the binding w/o your foot in it. This will help us see the issue you are getting and may offer more precise advice for you. 
Are you riding now? You didn't say where you are from so not sure if this is for the upcoming season or you down under guys currently riding


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

PalmerFreak said:


> The high back has - for lack of a better explanation - a front and a rear position that is used to center your boot on the binding. I'm guessing that the high back needs to be moved back to relieve pressure on your boot. You can see the adjustment starting at the 1:10 mark on the following video:
> 
> 
> This is your issue. I wear Flow NXT2's size Large and the factory ships them in the "smaller" position. Before I adjusted mine I almost gave up on them as well. Dug in the back of my heel something wicked. You need to move the high back per above and you will find an amazing difference in comfort. Once you do this you should no longer have any issues, just a great fit and comfort.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

KevinK said:


> I have just upgraded my older flow bindings to NX2s. but they also most impossible to wear. The bottom of the high back diggs into the back of my boots and puts a pressure point on the back of my heal. Very sore!
> 
> These are the same boots as used with my older bindings with no problems
> 
> ...


Noooo, don't cut or shave anything. :blink:

I too have a size 11 boot. Used to have Flow the Fives. Now have NX2-ATs - two pairs L and XL. Minor wear on the back of the boot in the Larges, no pressure on the foot itself. Just needed the toe portion of the power strap loosened so the boot fit further forward was all. Sounds to me like you need to adjust where the highback anchors to the binding. Videos and maybe a customer service call should fix that.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Loosen the straps a click or two and add forward lean. The tightened angle of the highback needs to match that of your boot with Flows.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

slyder said:


> since you had Flows before you know how to adjust them.


Good lord, how did I miss that from the original post. *facepalms*


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Loosen the straps a click or two and add forward lean. The tightened angle of the highback needs to match that of your boot with Flows.


I have some new nx2's I haven't used yet and I was a little concerned about how the bootheel was catching the highback. Just now I'd did what you said and also adjusted everything back like in the video and now it is way easier to step in and close the highback without having to fiddle with the straps and it is nice and snug!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi KevinK,

Please post up a photo of your boots in the bindings both opened and closed. The pressure point in that location is unusual so it would be best to get a visual on what is going on.

Thanks.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi KevinK,
> 
> Please post up a photo of your boots in the bindings both opened and closed. The pressure point in that location is unusual so it would be best to get a visual on what is going on.
> 
> Thanks.


I sometimes have the same issue. For me, it is always an indicator my toe has become too tight preventing my boot from sliding forward.


----------



## KevinK (Aug 27, 2014)

*Thanks for the advise*

I adjusted the high back forward (way forward) to match my boots and now sweet as. Just had two days of spring runs and no problems

Cheers


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

So I tried my new flow nx2 on the WROD yesterday and I don't like them at all, as the op says they sometimes feel like they are digging into the back of the boot, my back binding came loose twice, and the latch was always clogged with the slush, may have to sell these or maybe give them another chance in better conditions, but so far I don't like them


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

jjb7733 said:


> So I tried my new flow nx2 on the WROD yesterday and I don't like them at all, as the op says they sometimes feel like they are digging into the back of the boot, my back binding came loose twice, and the latch was always clogged with the slush, may have to sell these or maybe give them another chance in better conditions, but so far I don't like them


Have you tried the adjustments in the video? I would do all that to exhaustion before going through the process of selling them, losing out on money, and getting new ones.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

I did the adjustment in the video before I tried them and it made it feel like the bindings were easier to get into so I left it that way, maybe I should go back to the factory settings


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jjb7733 said:


> I did the adjustment in the video before I tried them and it made it feel like the bindings were easier to get into so I left it that way, maybe I should go back to the factory settings


Hi JJB,

Something is very off in your setup if the binding is ever opening during use. That indicates that the highback is under significantly too little tension. We can get you squared away. Please post some photos. If you could have someone snap a few shots of your boot (laced tightly and with your foot inside) in the bindings that will be most helpful.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Flow are hard to get dialed in but great once they are there.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

KevinK said:


> I have just upgraded my older flow bindings to NX2s. but they also most impossible to wear. The bottom of the high back diggs into the back of my boots and puts a pressure point on the back of my heal. Very sore!
> 
> These are the same boots as used with my older bindings with no problems
> 
> ...



Have the same issue with NX2 bindings.
Solved problem by each and every time after a run I loosen front before I slide boot back into binding. 
This gives more room so heel cup on the NX2 to close. 
Then retighten front. 
Defeats purpose of bindings. 
But I really like NX2 bindings on my ParkStar board which I use maybe 4-5 times a season.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That mostly has to do with initial setup positioning.

For many/most riders with the NX2 the NASTY Active Strap lift is enough so that they will be able to kick all or most of the way in. For riders who prefer a very snug fit (or have boots that are less Flow friendly) our old entry suggestions still apply. 

Here are some tips for those scenarios that will likely help (these are tips that we used to give for the older Flow models prior to NASTY):

When you initially step/kick in to a Flow binding, the heel of your boot will hang over the reclined highback (typically by 1-2 inches). That is normal and it is part of the design. From there the process is to reach down, grab the highback, and at the same time weight your heel and lift the highback. That motion will shoehorn your foot into place for a great fit. This works perfectly when the boot is naturally slippery form snow/ice and less well when warm, dry and sticky in a living room (for instance).

SD, if you use this method you will not have to adjsut the straps at all to achieve the fit that you desire. Some riders do however prefer to completely loosen the ratchets when the lower the highback. They can then kick into a huge strap and then ratchet-adjust to taste on the runoff (or lift )


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

^^
Will give this a try,


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi JJB,
> 
> Something is very off in your setup if the binding is ever opening during use. That indicates that the highback is under significantly too little tension...


thanks Wired, I took some photos and everything looks and feels nice & snug right now, maybe I didn't clear the latch of all the snow the 2 times it came loose on me? it also just seems like they feel different every time I strap back in, i dunno maybe I am doing something else wrong


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

It would be best if we could see the highback in realtion to the boot when strapped in. That will likely require that someone else take the shots. From your first photo it appears that the highback has almost no tension. Is that correct?


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> It would be best if we could see the highback in realtion to the boot when strapped in...


this is a little better and im standing up, the tension seems good


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

jjb7733 said:


> this is a little better and im standing up, the tension seems good


Not an expert on bindings...but it looks like you have more heel overhand than toe?


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Not an expert on bindings...but it looks like you have more heel overhand than toe?


Well now that you mention it... How the hell do you adjust these toward one edge or the other?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

to adjust from edge to edge
you use the offset disk, it is offset to one edge, make sure that you position it properly. you can also rotate the disk, and get more slide.

FLOW Snowboarding | Video


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I see, your forward angle looks to be about zero. Was that adjusted back? What size boot and binding is this?


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> to adjust from edge to edge
> you use the offset disk


Thanks man! I forgot the disk was offset since I first installed them, it looks a little toe heavy now, but I turn harder on the heel side anyway I think, probably wouldn't kill me to get a wide board but I didn't know what I was doing when I bought it and still barely know anything now!



Wiredsport said:


> I see, your forward angle looks to be about zero. Was that adjusted back? What size boot and binding is this?


The little rotating highback adjuster is about set halfway and the boots are 12 the bindings are XL


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jjb7733 said:


> Thanks man! I forgot the disk was offset since I first installed them, it looks a little toe heavy now, but I turn harder on the heel side anyway I think, probably wouldn't kill me to get a wide board but I didn't know what I was doing when I bought it and still barely know anything now!
> 
> 
> 
> The little rotating highback adjuster is about set halfway and the boots are 12 the bindings are XL


You had mentioned that you had made a change from factory settings based on the video. Please list all of the changes that you have made.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Please list all of the changes that you have made.


I move the "C-Bolt" as they call it, to the upper position and moved the "Cable Swage" to the rear position, both just like in the video. I did that before I ever went riding with these bindings and it felt better and easier to get my boots strapped in so I left it that way. Also I think I need to play with the baseplate a little and try to get centered.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

jjb7733 said:


> Thanks man! I forgot the disk was offset since I first installed them, it looks a little toe heavy now, but I turn harder on the heel side anyway I think, probably wouldn't kill me to get a wide board but I didn't know what I was doing when I bought it and still barely know anything now!
> 
> 
> 
> The little rotating highback adjuster is about set halfway and the boots are 12 the bindings are XL


you don't need a wide board. this is how my setup looks

front foot










back foot










it may be hard to notice the heel of my boot because it's very dirty


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

oh and i had to set my bindings back towards the heel edge more because my toes hung way too far off my toe edge. simple fix. just turn the binding disk so that the screw holes are perpendicular to the screw holes on your board and move it forward or backward as needed.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it. Many things to cover.

1. Flow bindings require a minimum of 5 degrees forward lean. I am spotting you at 2 to 3 degrees and that is the cause of your unexpected openings.

2. The change that you made to the C bolt position has taken you in the wrong direction in terms of boot to binding centering (different from on board centerring). You will want to reverse that (and the cable position as well). 

3. You will also want to extend the EVA footbed all the way forward.

4. You may need to change the binding to board centerring as well but let's not do that yet. Please wait until we have corrected these other two issues and we will reevaluate. It may not be necessary.

5. For the moment let's set the forward lean dial in the snap lock to the middle of the slide. To address you initial comfort concerns we will be able to do that with this dial and with the support panel vertical and horizontal adjustments.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Many things to cover.
> 
> 1. Flow bindings require a minimum of 5 degrees forward lean. I am spotting you at 2 to 3 degrees and that is the cause of your unexpected openings.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks! I will try out your recommendations next time I go out.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool. Actually, if you could take care of 1, 2 and 3 and then post up a few more photos, we can get you really well dialed in before you hit the snow again.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Cool. Actually, if you could take care of 1, 2 and 3 and then post up a few more photos, we can get you really well dialed in before you hit the snow again.


I reversed the cable and c-bolt positions back to where they were and slid the footbed forward, the discs are set the same as they were before, and the forward lean adjuster knob is in the middle, not sure how much different it looks in the photo


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

jjb7733 said:


> I reversed the cable and c-bolt positions back to where they were and slid the footbed forward, the discs are set the same as they were before, and the forward lean adjuster knob is in the middle, not sure how much different it looks in the photo


You look WAY more centered now.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jjb7733 said:


> I reversed the cable and c-bolt positions back to where they were and slid the footbed forward, the discs are set the same as they were before, and the forward lean adjuster knob is in the middle, not sure how much different it looks in the photo


Looking good all around. Nicely centered. Forward lean looks about at the minimum but above five degrees. If that is what you prefer let's start there.

Let us know if you still have discomfort. We can then look to support panel rotation and position if needed. Small tweaks to those elements (and to forward lean) have big impacts on comfort. I would suggest that you make changes in small increments from here.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Deacon said:


> You look WAY more centered now.





Wiredsport said:


> Looking good all around. Nicely centered. Forward lean looks about at the minimum but above five degrees. If that is what you prefer let's start there.
> 
> Let us know if you still have discomfort. We can then look to support panel rotation and position if needed. Small tweaks to those elements (and to forward lean) have big impacts on comfort. I would suggest that you make changes in small increments from here.


OK thanks guys, I will try this again soon and hopefully it won't open up on me again, I'm sure it was user error!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Wiredsport and others. Hope my Flow NX2 binding will work as they should this season.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm having much better luck with my flows now after the adjustments, thanks Wired! I have realized the problem is when the forward lean adjustment is below halfway, as long I keep it adjusted almost all the way forward I'm ok. Unfortunately I have to check it every few runs because it seems to gradually adjust itself back more and more until I have a problem. Any ideas on how to keep the little knob from turning itself?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

jjb7733 said:


> I'm having much better luck with my flows now after the adjustments, thanks Wired! I have realized the problem is when the forward lean adjustment is below halfway, as long I keep it adjusted almost all the way forward I'm ok. Unfortunately I have to check it every few runs because it seems to gradually adjust itself back more and more until I have a problem. Any ideas on how to keep the little knob from turning itself?


Hi,

Pleased to hear that you are liking them better now. Is the forward lean adjustment only creeping on your entry (back) binding?

In any event, an easy customization is to apply (paint) a drop of loktite or similar to the thread of the adjuster shaft to physically block the knob from creeping down below the mark that you can determine.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

jjb7733 said:


> I'm having much better luck with my flows now after the adjustments, thanks Wired! I have realized the problem is when the forward lean adjustment is below halfway, as long I keep it adjusted almost all the way forward I'm ok. Unfortunately I have to check it every few runs because it seems to gradually adjust itself back more and more until I have a problem. Any ideas on how to keep the little knob from turning itself?


When I had NXT's, I would turn the dial just past where I wanted it, so then when I shut the highback it would move it down to the right spot. I would also just wait for the dial to freeze up as it always did


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

With my bindings, i just tape over the knob so it wold not adjust itself while i skate over to the lift lines cuz the highback gets low enough that the snow moves it. It worked for me ever since.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's my fix,it's not pretty but it's what I have around and it will keep those knobs from turning. Didn't have any locktite or tape, plus I fix everything with zip ties!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice , Simple and effective, as well as able to take an impact


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

is the highback knob issue on the 2014-15 model? I know it can be fixed with a zip tie it seems just wondering?


----------

